

Most A/B test results are illusory [video] - stats_lly
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdkHLS0FPMk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

======
napoleoncomplex
I'm not familiar with A/B testing products or services, but based on the talk
it seems that none integrate the proper setup of A/B testing described here by
default.

It's understandable from the point of view that since most of them are selling
to startups with small userbases, they don't want to exactly spell out that
90% of their testing is useless, and they need to get 100x more users to be
able to measure anything.

But this seemingly also leaves a huge market gap for a product who would do
that, and target slightly more mature companies, and deliver real results.

